# How can I pay HST/GST CRA?



## liusigou (Jan 5, 2017)

I got the total amount from summary at Uber website and I have reigistered a business account in CRA. How can I pay to CRA? and is there any deduction item for HST/GST? or I have pay all the amount from Uber webiste to CRA


Thank you.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Remit your payment in U.S. Funds to;

SEAL Team V
c/o UP. net


----------

